# Capresso  Stainless Steel Burr Grinder review



## fishwrestler (Sep 24, 2011)

[h1]I got the wife a new Chevy Equinox for our anniversary and the sweet heart that she is, she got me a new adjustable Capresso Stainless Steel Burr Grinder. [/h1]






[h1]This is a top loading grinder that has a removable burr grinder that can be removed and cleaned with the included cleaning brush.[/h1][h1]
	

		
			
		

		
	











	

		
			
		

		
	
[/h1][h1] [/h1][h1]There are 9 grind adjustments and 12 different grind time settings. [/h1][h1]
	

		
			
		

		
	










	

		
			
		

		
	
[/h1][h1] [/h1][h1]The container that catches the ground spice is removable and easy to use. [/h1]





[h1]I tested it out tonight with pepper. I made 5 different grinds all on the time setting of 2. There are actually 9 setting on the grinder but I only made grinds on the odd settings between 1-9. [/h1][h1]The grinder did what I wanted it too. I got from almost a cracked pepper grind on 9 and a fine pepper on 1. [/h1][h1]In the picture below from back right to left ( settings 9-7-5) then front left to right are (settings 3-1)[/h1][h1]
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
[/h1][h1]There is a visual difference between the grinds. I just need to make some sausage and try out the grinder on a real recipe. [/h1][h1]She bought it at Sur La Table and they told my wife if it did not do what I needed it to do then just to bring it back for a refund. [/h1]
This grinder is well worth the money spent on it and I would highly recommend it to anyone looking to get a better controlled grind then a one speed $19 coffee grinder.

Thanks for reading my review.  

Robert


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for the review Robert, I smoked my $19 one last weekend and been looking for something better. I'll look into this one.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 25, 2011)

I have a burr grinder too. Mine is a Cuisinart.

They are hard to beat. You can't get real coarse ground pepper without one.


----------



## fpnmf (Sep 25, 2011)

Nice review Robert!!!

    Craig


----------



## fishwrestler (Sep 25, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> Nice review Robert!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Craig



Craig thanks




SmokinAl said:


> I have a burr grinder too. Mine is a Cuisinart.
> 
> 
> 
> They are hard to beat. You can't get real coarse ground pepper without one.



Al, that is exactly why I got one. I want more control over my grind and a more consistant grind to repeat then same results from a recipe over and over.



DanMcG said:


> Thanks for the review Robert, I smoked my $19 one last weekend and been looking for something better. I'll look into this one.



Dan, I believe this unit is well worth the money my wife spent on it. I have been using a$19 one myself and this unit is far superior. 

glad some of youk are able to use this information. 

Enjoy your day.

 Robert


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 25, 2011)

Robert, I sincerely hope the brush cleans it good; I had only one Coffee Grinder for everything,
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  and needed some Spices for a cook. Needless to say,being in a hurry,I didn't clean it right away... next weekend I was gonna relax and have a pot of Coffee. Well,I cleaned all the Spices out and ground the coffee, worst I have ever had
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





said a few choice words and dumped the Coffee and got Trish , went Garage saling and found another (this one I ask if they had ground Spices with it and they said no , so )and got  one. I am now and forever will ,be a 2 grinder Man.

JUst sayin'


----------



## fishwrestler (Sep 25, 2011)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Robert, I sincerely hope the brush cleans it good; I had only one Coffee Grinder for everything,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Old school,

This grinder is specifically for my spices. I would never run coffee through it after grinder all the spices and dried chilies. thanks for the heads up though. I hope one else guys one hoping to get double duty out of . Not advised as you have said.

Robert


----------

